# New pet.... wonder what it is?



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

now what does the bottel say?









yeah! finaly got my hands on one....

































































































and this is his cage....









centipied on the left and vinegaroon on the right.... neat how it's set up


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What is it?.. Nothing that half a can of Raid can't get rid of.









I hope that divider is secure!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Mettle said:


> What is it?.. Nothing that half a can of Raid can't get rid of.:rasp:
> 
> I hope that divider is secure!


yes I made sure of that it's perfectly cut...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

how long will it take hime to grow? what do they max out at? i usta have a nice pede but i killed it. i was so pissed


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah im not sure how fast they grow nobody could profide me the info on that lol but I est 1'' a month but will grow to 12'' so that will be awsome....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh god!...I keep tarantulas but I draw the line at centipedes. I admire your pluck! Not for this kid!!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Oh god!...I keep tarantulas but I draw the line at centipedes. I admire your pluck! Not for this kid!!


what do you mean for pluck? and then say not for this kid?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i think "not for this kid"meaning he wouldnt want one i would say,,as for "pluck",,,,,um f**ked if i know haha

hey CH when there that size what do you feed them?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

You do realize they are venomous, right? Even at that size they can give pretty painful bite. Not a killer, as far as I know there are no reported deaths involved with these but if you have any problems with bee stings, I can see a bite from one of those being fairly serious. And YES, I have had those before, along with several other Scolopendra species and NO, I never bare handed them. Read some of these accounts from Arachnoboard. Here are a few excerpts:

"At 58yrs of age I thought I had experienced pain. WRONG! I have never experienced such pain."

"For the record I would like to say that this was by far the most painful experience I have ever encounted."

"Let me tell you about the most extreme pain I have ever experienced."

"Last week I was bitten by a black widow, and I'd choose the black widow hands down over a S. subsinipes."

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/archive/index.php/t-254.html


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yea and the kind me and you have(ihad) is the most poisonous i think


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I do know it's has venom and how bob did you know I handled a black widow? the place I was at had everything I was handling a fully grown adult female I was shocked at how big she was and can't really just look lol but for my handling my little guy I was not scared because the wild ones are about the same size and they don't break the skin so I was not worried... but im so happy I got one finaly... and the tank looks awsome....


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> I do know it's has venom and how bob did you know I handled a black widow? the place I was at had everything I was handling a fully grown adult female I was shocked at how big she was and can't really just look lol but for my handling my little guy I was not scared because the wild ones are about the same size and they don't break the skin so I was not worried... but im so happy I got one finaly... and the tank looks awsome....


Man, where do I even start? 
Let's see, "how bob did you know I handled a black widow? the place I was at had everything I was handling a fully grown adult female I was shocked at how big she was and *can't really just look*"

Um, I never posted about you handling a black widow but I'm not surprised. You heven't learned yet that fire burns and I guess that telling you it will just isn't good enough. With your attitude and continuing path towards dangerous animals, I predict a painful incident in your not too distant future.

"but for my handling my little guy I was not scared because the *wild ones are about the same size and they don't break the skin* so I was not worried"

Old worlds have a stronger bite than the common ones found in North America and all of your skin isn't the same toughness. Just because it doesn't break skin on your forearm doesn't mean it can't break skin on your wrist.

Post up when you lose this in your house or when you get bit, I could use a good laugh.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

It's a centipede right? Neat creature, but I guess I wouldn't want to get bitten?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> It's a centipede right? Neat creature, but I guess I wouldn't want to get bitten?


Ill let you know what it feels like if I do... lol


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

NOOOOOO!!!! Yesterday we had a open house and I was gone for about 4-5 hours and when I came back it was gone! the tank is fully sealed and everything I checked every mm of moss and dirt for a body I took my moss all apart looking for him and could not find anything.... I think some bloody person snatched her up.... F' im pissed.... If I got my hands on who ever did this id rip them apart in my own home.... Aww! just talking about it get's me worked up..... im gona get another one but just wish I knew who took it or they would be getting a bit of my anger.....


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> NOOOOOO!!!! Yesterday we had a open house and I was gone for about 4-5 hours and when I came back it was gone! the tank is fully sealed and everything I checked every mm of moss and dirt for a body I took my moss all apart looking for him and could not find anything.... I think some bloody person snatched her up.... F' im pissed.... If I got my hands on who ever did this id rip them apart in my own home.... Aww! just talking about it get's me worked up..... im gona get another one but just wish I knew who took it or they would be getting a bit of my anger.....


i dont think anyone took it man lol most people are afraid of them. it could just be hidden really good. fill the tank half way uo with water and see if ti float out. lol im just kidding dont do that. the tiniest crack or whole that thing could have got out. check your shoes and under your sheats for the next 20 years lol


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I made sure I checked everybit of dirt and every crack.... the only place it would have gone would have been to my vinegaroon side and it was not there mind you if he ate it there would be legs and stuff left over and he would have been fat and I checked the metal mesh on top no cuts and the plastic sealing the tank non was ripped and it's sealed tight... last thing I could think of he was stolen...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I knew it would only be a matter of time but I didn't think it would be this quick. Nobody stole your pede. Pedes are escape artists and at the size of that one can get out of any hole bigger than this "O" or they can hide in little cracks. Bad news is it can live off anything it finds to eat and since you keep crickets, it'll probably have a good food supply ready for it and it'll have no trouble living in a house. I once lost a tarantula about the size of a quarter in my house, about a year later I found a moulted skin under a cabinet, 2 years after that I found the T walking around in my cellar.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> I knew it would only be a matter of time but I didn't think it would be this quick. Nobody stole your pede. Pedes are escape artists and at the size of that one can get out of any hole bigger than this "O" or they can hide in little cracks. Bad news is it can live off anything it finds to eat and since you keep crickets, it'll probably have a good food supply ready for it and it'll have no trouble living in a house. I once lost a tarantula about the size of a quarter in my house, about a year later I found a moulted skin under a cabinet, 2 years after that I found the T walking around in my cellar.


LOL well.... I called the guy I got it from and told him what happend he said "if I knew you were gona put it in a tank id tell you not to because they can climb the silicone and get out of thing as thin as paper next time keep him in the bottel I gave you untill he's bigger" so I asked when will he be in my area next "this week" he said.... so I guess ill be getting another one soon.... lol atleast bob you get a good laugh at this lol

one thing I worrie is if my bosc finds him before I do.... we don't want to know what might happen....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The money question: do the other people you live with - ie: parents - know yet?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Mettle said:


> The money question: do the other people you live with - ie: parents - know yet?










Well..... nobody really knows I got it...... and I don't really plan on saying anything just told my brother and sister that if they find any bugs in the house put a cup on it but don't touch it..... when they asked why I said because we will feed it to my piranha if it's alive.... so don't touch it....


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Crazy! Find somewhere else to sleep, if I was living with you and got bit by that thing I would woop your ass!

Hope you find it before it finds you lol bite you in the sac while your sleeping
gl


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

did you search through the other half of the tank by the vinegeroon? it might be in there or maybe it was eaten by the roon. look for some leg scraps!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I took everything apart today searched my whole basement took my dresser out moved my bed around looked under he drywall my closit looked hard.... but im not really worried because it's not out to get us so it will show up in the corner of somwhere and that will be that lol but atleast I know I have lot's of crickets running around so he will be able to eat and grow bigger don't think he will be able to hide much when bigger....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

WELL. Considering my friend had issues finding a 6 foot boa in his house - it got into the walls, lol - I think this thing stands a good chance of getting nice, big and fat before you run into it next. You won't be finding it with the lights on that's for sure. Try looking at night after most of the lights have been on for a bit.

I personally would set out bug traps. Screw finding it alive. Wouldn't want to get bitten.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you moving?
Do the new owners get it free with the purchase of the house? Im sure they would be scared sh*tless if they see a 12" centi running across the kitchen floor a year from now. lol

"Hope you find it before it finds you lol bite you in the sac while your sleeping"
ouch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> Are you moving?
> Do the new owners get it free with the purchase of the house? *Im sure they would be scared sh*tless if they see a 12" centi running across the kitchen floor a year from now*. lol
> 
> "Hope you find it before it finds you lol bite you in the sac while your sleeping"
> ouch!!!!!!!!!!


I may not be the new owner... buuut... I'll still be having nightmares now. THANKS.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd be freaked out man,
The normal ones and call the bug killer guy if I see just one.
That thing will be crawling into someones bed via blankets hanging over and biting someone...


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

is this really happening?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

xos said:


> is this really happening?


 yes. well who knows what will happen ill set up some tape around the walls maby catch him alive but o well lol im not freaking out because I know there is alot of food for him and he is not going to be out much searching for food lol but anyways im sure when he is bigger he will not be able to hide much... atleast.... I know my dad is safe after all renos on the basement is done, but if he seen it he would just kill it.... or...... feed it to my bosc..... and im at school typing this up realy slow getting scared lol naw! it will not happen he will just kill it and throw it out.... that's if it's found... but ill do another search tonight for the little fella....


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> I'd be freaked out man,
> The normal ones and call the bug killer guy if I see just one.
> That thing will be crawling into someones bed via blankets hanging over and biting someone...


lol only thing im worried about is if it fell into my bosc tank.... she will attack it right away and im sure will take a bit inside her mouth.....







if that happend would be a new thread on what happends im sure id be able to save her but still don't need that..... she is on her 8th life lol


----------

